# Memorable Day in the Decoys



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Saturday kicked off the last day for me in the decoys, and it ended on a high note that will be hard to top. The birds didn't come off until 3 p.m. or so, can't remember exactly when but it was LATE. It was nonstop flights after that and we were bombed by some nice flocks of mallards. I couldn't tell you how many birds we shot, don't care. I shot a Canada and 2 greenheads then I put down the shotgun and picked up the camera....I was glad I did.

First of all, Saturday was the 2nd to last day of the swan season. Typically on December 8th, in a ND cornfield, is the last place you'd expect to see one. Well that changes when one decoys!!! As you could guess, Madison got his swan.










Then I was able to get more solid pics of landing Canadas....I never get tired of taking these so I'll share a few:


















A big highlight of the day was the Quill's Lake geese we kept spotting. They didn't appear to want in but the boys worked them hard with calls/flags and we got some down the shoot.

Here is one of them in air. Notice the color difference...one of the geese we shot had an almost all white head.










Madison, deltaboy, and dblkluk with 3 wall hangers....nice work boys!!!










I couldn't have ended the season in a better way. I met a few new people in the spread, shared some memories with the crew, and hunted my all-time favorite hunting area.

Now it's time to hit the editing room on the next DVD, will post up trailers soon.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice work the 4 of you. ND is truly the greatest place on earth


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice pictures. What type of camera set-up are you using for these shots. 
Very nice work,
Happy Holidays,
Dan


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

It was a crew of 7, actually. :wink:

Great pictures Chris! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

huntingdude16 said:


> It was a crew of 7, actually. :wink:
> 
> Great pictures Chris! :beer:


Is that you Mike? It was good to hunt with you and the other Mike and Clark.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

that picture of the honker landing in the set, looks like the same feild those Avery boys pounded all those snows out of in their video. great pictures and nice geese! Congrats


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

huntingdude16 said:


> It was a crew of 7, actually. :wink:
> 
> Great pictures Chris! :beer:


My bad


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

Very nice. Looking forward to a sneak peek of the new vid.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Those are some cool looking geese!!!! Couldn't have ended the season in a better way. Make sure you get in touch with my agent before releasing the new video :lol:


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

> Is that you Mike? It was good to hunt with you and the other Mike and Clark.


Sure is. Likewise, gotta do it again some time....


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Great pics... That's something on my to do list for next year or possibly at the river this year yet. Drop the gun and pick up the camera more often.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Huey and you say i have a horseshoe up my A$$? Looks like the tables may have turned. Good job guys


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

are they obinal geese or mixed


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

The Quill Madison is holding is P.I.M.P!!! :beer:


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Great hunt guys! Got yourselves some true trophy birds there!!


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life (Nov 23, 2004)

Chris Hustad said:


> huntingdude16 said:
> 
> 
> > It was a crew of 7, actually. :wink:
> ...


Ditto Chris, Mike, Scott and Madison as well.


----------

